# Bluffs Landing Marina 2nd Annual Boat Show And Expo!



## sonnyt premier-yamaha (Feb 27, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1211752422290687


:dance:



*Bluff's Landing Marina*

Come check out The Second Annual Bluffâ€™s Landing Marina Boat Show And Expo! Admission is free all three days! January 19th, 20th, and 21st! Donâ€™t miss the chance to see your favorite boat dealers! The marina is going to be packed full of boats to see and demo on the water, the event center is full of vendors of all sorts, there will be live music, and food trucks with an awesome menu to savor while you get an up close experience with your new boat!

Come out and see Sonny with Premier-Yamaha and Majek Boats

Friday 5-7pm
Saturday 10-7pm
Sunday 12-5pm:dance:


----------

